# Hog Trapping Assistance



## WildlifeNate (Jul 22, 2011)

Fellow Hog Hunters/Trappers

The USDA - Wildlife Services is really trying to hit the potential feral hog problem in Michigan head on! They have the resources to help landowners trap feral hogs on their property. Feral hogs are very elusive and can be very difficult to hunt. A trap allows you to have bait out at all hours of the night when traditional hunting is not possible. It is also much easier to make a decent shot at a feral hog when it is in a trap, and the landowners are allowed to keep the harvested animals if they choose. Their staff is very knowledgeable regarding feral swine and with current resources can loan a trap to landowners, educate on how to trap, provide bait, and they can even run the traps for you on your property if the landowner is not capable and can provide trail cameras that can be accessed remotely to see if there is any feral swine activity. They currently have several active traps in the state of MI and are catching hogs! If you know of any current activity or if you are a landowner that would like assistance PLEASE CALL: USDA - WILDLIFE SERVICES @ 517-336-1928


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Great deal I think. Is USDA - Wildlife Services a govt agency, govt contractor or a commercial enterprise? And just to clarify....is this program free to the landowner?

If the USDA or the DNR is sincere about a full force attack on this "hog epidemic".....they need to allow night hog hunting. This is a missed opportunity.


----------



## WildlifeNate (Jul 22, 2011)

Wildlife Services is a federal government agency. There is zero cost to the landowner and all they need to do is call WS @ 517-336-1928 and someone will help them out. Everything is available now to help people trap hogs.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

WildlifeNate said:


> Wildlife Services is a federal government agency. There is zero cost to the landowner and all they need to do is call WS @ 517-336-1928 and someone will help them out. Everything is available now to help people trap hogs.


 
Thanks for the quick reply. It is a great deal for the landowner. I've played with hog traps before down south. If you get a chance, please pass on to the decision-makers to allow night hog hunting. Thanks....


----------

